# propane tank



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Finally got my tank, can someone tell me how long do I leave da tank filled with soap & that white powered substance, (for da name) so I can cut into it._


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Here's some pics._


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

This is how I did mine...
Removed all the valves and plugs, flushed for a day, then filled with water and Dawn soap, and let sit for a week. Drained it, flushed it again, then refilled it again with more Dawn soap and water, and let it sit for another 2 weeks. Then I drained it, flushed, and filled halfway with water, then cut into it. I was being overly cautious, but my life is worth much more than the pit it turned into.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Thanks Rob, that's true,our life is more important than a pit.I'll take ur advise & run with it.I'll keep posting pics. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!_


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

If you have any more questions, let me know. I just finished my build about a month ago, and she runs beautifully. I have even temps from one end to the other, or can adjust to make different sections hotter or colder. 
I think my tank was the same size as yours, and ended up with a chamber of 24" x 69". I did a build thread on here as well.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would also recommend that you blast/clean/prep/paint(high temp) the bottom side VERY well before installing on the trailer so as to get a good application because brushing and painting after the fact is a bear.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I know people have been making pits out of old propane tanks for years. But that is one thing you wont see me doing. My dad has been a welder in a refinery for close to 40 years. He has weld and cut on many hot line, gas tanks, etc. But even he won't build a pit out of a propane tank. 

It is worth the money you spend to buy a piece of pipe. The propane seems to seep in to the metal in the propane tank. If there are any volds or cracks in the tank the propane will get into them and no matter how much cleaning you do there is always a chance you don't get it all out.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Re-purposing LPG Tank*

kutb...
Good luck with your tank...I've degassed lots of tanks...Gasoline, LPG ect
by running a gasoline engine exhaust into the tank for 30 minutes or so...Something
in the exhaust gases reacts with the residual fuel and neutralizes them, allowing
welding to take place on your time schedual...
I think I would pressure wash and scrub the interior of the tank before cooking,
but I don't think I'd worry about cooking in a re-purposed LPG tank....
My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Mustad7731 said:


> kutb...
> Good luck with your tank...I've degassed lots of tanks...Gasoline, LPG ect
> by running a gasoline engine exhaust into the tank for 30 minutes or so...Something
> in the exhaust gases reacts with the residual fuel and neutralizes them, allowing
> ...


 What you are doing is displacing the oxygen with carbon monoxide. Oxygen is needed to start combustion. This is the best way


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

crr said:


> What you are doing is displacing the oxygen with carbon monoxide. Oxygen is needed to start combustion. This is the best way


X 2, make the cut while the exhaust is running and keep it running untill you have one end cut.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Nice lookn pit Rob, thanks Mustad 7731 & Crr,I'll drain & connect a hose frm da tail pipe of my trk dis weekend,I'll keep ya posted. I'm gonna cut da ends off, might sale them don't know yet I'll let ya know._


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

You could make fire pits out of the ends if you decide to cut them off.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm using my ends to make a couple of disk cookers.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to make a couple of fire pits here in a few weeks using the end caps out of a 500 gallon tank. I'm just gonna fill it up with water and cut it


----------



## edward361 (Jun 10, 2007)

michael your grandfather almost got blowed up cutting a cap off a pipe loaded with
blasting caps in rosenberg .ask your father.

your ex uncle edward


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

propane tanks work ok with some work--Propane does not have an odor they add it so you know when you have a leak---with that being said it takes a little work--all above are good suggestions--But--you really need to burn some wood in it several times get it hot let cool off and repeat --that sufff is made to STINK --and it does--be careful not to get it on you--it stays a awhile--


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rob The Rude said:


> This is how I did mine...
> Removed all the valves and plugs, flushed for a day, then filled with water and Dawn soap, and let sit for a week. Drained it, flushed it again, then refilled it again with more Dawn soap and water, and let it sit for another 2 weeks. Then I drained it, flushed, and* filled halfway* with water, then cut into it. I was being overly cautious, but my life is worth much more than the pit it turned into.


why not keep it full and cut into it? I would be scared as heck to leave a vapor space, no matter how many times it has been flushed. 2 cents


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It may be too expensive, but what about a N2 (nitrogen) purge through the tank while cutting?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

chumy said:


> why not keep it full and cut into it? I would be scared as heck to leave a vapor space, no matter how many times it has been flushed. 2 cents


Why don't you do that, and let us know how it worked out for you...:headknock

Believe me, I was nervous when the first cut was made, but the tank was probably filled more than halfway. I wasn't going to cut into water with my plasma. The vapor space was small enough, with several open holes in the top of the tank from removing all the valves, that any flare would be controllable by venting straight up through the holes.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rob The Rude said:


> Why don't you do that, and let us know how it worked out for you...:headknock
> 
> Believe me, I was nervous when the first cut was made, but the tank was probably filled more than halfway. I wasn't going to cut into water with my plasma. The vapor space was small enough, with several open holes in the top of the tank from removing all the valves, that any flare would be controllable by venting straight up through the holes.


I've done it actually 3 times with a O2 /Acty rig. Not sure how a plasma arc does with water. Probably not very good.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I also agree with not leaving any vapor space, or as little as possible. Doesn't take much of a flare in a confined space to cause an explosion.

I cut tanks with a metal cutting circular saw. No heat, no sparks. 

On the other hand, my friend that owns South Texas Fire Pits has cut far more tanks than me. He purges with Nitrogen or CO2 and slices them with a plasma. He's had a few pop but never enough of an explosion to rupture the tank.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Purge with CO2 and keep it flowing as you make your cuts and you'll be fine.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

all are good suggestion--of course all are made some distance away--LOL


----------

